# Newport RI



## Miss Marty (Aug 25, 2006)

*
Newport *

Submitted my ts review and link from 
The Timeshare Beat - Its Your World

http://www.thetimesharebeat.com/yourworld/newport-overlook.htm


----------



## forfun (Aug 25, 2006)

I visited Newport for the first time this past spring.  I would recommend the Wellington even though it is at the end of the Thames St hustle bustle, it is in a convenient location to get to the mansions (summer cottages).  There is no charge for parking at any mansion but, I believe, there is a charge for parking all along Thames street.  There is limited street parking, most is garage parking.

I do not believe there is a charge for crossing the Jamestown bridge.

Veteran Newport visitors will be answer your questions with more certainty.

Enjoy your visit.


----------



## Spence (Aug 25, 2006)

Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> If we stay across from Newport
> what does it cost for the bridge


Newport Bridge Tolls


----------



## susieq (Aug 25, 2006)

Spence said:
			
		

> Newport Bridge Tolls



You can buy a roll of tokens ~ cheaper that way!! A car will only need one to cross in either direction. Have a great time! 

Sue


----------



## armlem2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I have not stayed at either resort so I don't know which of the 2 are nicer quality.  However if I was going to choose I would definately pick Wellington , not even a close call unless the interior is a dumb and driving by frequently it doesn't look that way.  Having lived in Newport for years just off Thames St. it is different than driving in (live just outside now).  At the Wellington you can walk just about everywhere except around twelve mile drive (manisons and beautiful oceanside, great bike ride).  It is a real nice town to walk around in too.

Staying at the overlook you would have to deal with driving, tolls($2 or tokens $1) and parking. I use to drive cab there during the summer when younger. Depending on the weather and how many regional locals decide to visit, that can be a real pain. Parking can be even worst, you need a resident sticker to park in many places. Tickets are $25 and every cop gives them out pays the bills, got one 2 weeks ago. They tow quicker than anywhere I have ever been, main cab company owns tow trucks-equally busy.  At the Wellington your at the end of Thames street but close enought to walk to all the stores, restaurants and hot spots. Also there is a small beach right around the corner on Wellington.  If you want to drive the drive or get out of town you can go around the traffic easily from there.

Hands down for a better Newport feel the Wellington is a much better location. Jamestown is a nice town but nothing to do or anywhere to go except drive around and sight see, nowhere as nice as Newport. JMHO

Enjoy your trip


----------



## norm (Aug 25, 2006)

Definitely take the Wellington.  Even though it's on the end of Thames street, you can still walk to many things in Newport.


----------



## Princess Sunflower (Aug 26, 2006)

*Newport in April*

While we are on the topic....

We were considering going to Newport next April. Does anyone know if April is not a good time to go. It will be too cold to go swimming but we were mainly interested in touring the mansions, going shopping etc. 

Thanks,

Janet


----------



## armlem2 (Aug 26, 2006)

While April is the begining of Spring, Newport doesn't really wake up til Memorial Day weekend.  A lot of shops and restaurants wait til then to open.  
You will avoid the crowds and while I enjoyed living there without the tourist, after MDay it really is a different and alive Newport.


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 29, 2006)

*Fairfield Newport at Newport Overlook*

Fairfield Newport at Newport Overlook RI

What are the differences between 
The Deluxe & Superior Townhouses 

Any special unit to request 
for best view with a garage 

Where is the FF check in office/lobby
Do they offer 24/7 check-in


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 29, 2006)

*The Wellington Resort  Newport RI*

Any special unit to request 
for best view!

Do they offer 24/7 check-in

Q: Location  Assignment - Would the first number be the building and 
the next number represent the floor and the last number be the unit

EX: Building Number
Floor - Unit Number 

How many timeshare A/B units do they have
Do they rent out Hotel units to the public too 

They exchange with RCI and II  (VRI Resort)


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Aug 29, 2006)

_Any special unit to request for best view!_

A lowered number unit in bldg 3 or a higher numbered unit in bldg 5; bldg 4 has the worse views.

Any unit on the top floor of each building is smaller than any other unit in the building because of the mansard style roof.

_Do they offer 24/7 check-in_

Maybe if arranged in advance.

_Location Assignment - Would the first number be the building and the next number represent the floor and the last number be the unit_

Yes, Unit 321 = bldg 3, 2nd flr, 1st unit on the right when facing the bldg.

_How many timeshare A/B units do they have?_  51

_Do they rent out Hotel units to the public too?_ Yes

_They exchange with RCI and II._ Yes

Site: http://www.wellingtonresort.com/about/


Here is a panorama from unit 321: http://www.pbase.com/joneruss/image/57453125/original

Here is night pix of the Newport Bridge from the same unit:
http://www.pbase.com/joneruss/image/56376364/large



SBtS


----------



## Jestjoan (Aug 29, 2006)

*Newport info*

You may know this site because it has been posted on TUG previously
www.captainvic.com 

SBtS were you the OP about this site?


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Aug 29, 2006)

I may have been, but I doubt it; but I've always used it as part of my standard reply to the question: _What is there to do in Newport?_


SBtS


----------



## Jestjoan (Aug 29, 2006)

Yes, I think it probably was you......We went to Newport shortly after 9/11 and used that site for planning. We were visiting our dd and our soon to be ex SIL in CT. We also went to Mohonk Mountain House on that trip......it was peak leaf peeping season.


----------



## Aldo (Aug 30, 2006)

I've toured the Fairfield, nice enough place, but like the location of the Wellington far better.  Haven't been in the Wellington, looks OK from the outside.


----------



## forfun (Aug 31, 2006)

My first visit to Newport was the week of April 28, 2006.  Many of the mansions were open - Breakers is always open. More mansions were just beginning their season.  We were able to tour the Marble House, Rosecliff, Elms, Chateau-sur-Mer, Beechwood, and Blithewold Mansion. It was also the first weekend that some of the harbour tour boats were running.

Check the schedules to see when they open.  I was glad I did my research and went when most things were open but before the major crowds were there.  We did not lack for anything to do.


----------



## Moosie (Aug 31, 2006)

Regarding tokens - I think the resort will buy back your unused tokens.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 4, 2006)

*Pell Bridge - RI - Jamestown - Newport - Route 138*

Thanks for the tips regarding  
the Pell Bridge $1.00 Tokens


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 4, 2006)

*Tours By Sea - 140-passenger VIKING QUEEN - Excursion Boat*

Q: Anyone rode on the 
Viking Queen Excursion Boat


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 5, 2006)

*Newport Mansion Tours*

The Preservation Society of Newport County 

www.newportmansions.org


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 5, 2006)

*Newport Mansions*

Sept 4 & 5 

So far we have visited six (6) Newport Mansions

Monday: Kingscote, Chepstow, 
The Issac Bell House and Hunter House
Tuesday: The Breakers and Rose Cliff

We purchased a Mansion Tour DVD 
and a beautiful Pin at The Breakers


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 5, 2006)

*The Fairfield Overlook*

We are staying at The Fairfield Newport at Newport Overlook 
In Jamestown - We are in a very nice 2 Story End Of Group 
Townhouse overlooking the Jamestown - Newport Pell Bridge 

Our unit has 2 Bedrooms & 2 1/2 Baths
Superior - Directly on the Waterfront 

From our first floor and second floor decks and windows
we can see the water - bridge - and surrounding areas

If you have ever rode across the Pell Bridge West Bound Rt 138
You can look down from the bridge and see the Fairfield Overlook 
(Look over the bridge to the right side - just before the toll plaza)

No planned activies - just an Outdoor Pool & Hot Tub 
Kids Playground and a Coca Cola (Coke) Soda Machine

There are only 19 townhouse units!


----------



## Moosie (Sep 6, 2006)

Marty, isn't that the most wonderful view!?

You are probably experiencing all sorts of weather, but it looks to be getting better for the weekend.

I can say that if I see the bridges at night, I'll sit there for hours.  Of course.  I just  also love watching any boat going by.

While at the Wellington I'll suggest Cafe Zelda either for lunch or dinner.

http://www.cafezelda.com/

A place that dosen't get a lot of hits for some reason is Ameican Cafe in Brick Market Place, always a decent lunch or dinner.  I like much much better than the Brick Alley Pub.  However, that is jsut one other's opinion in the end, isn't it?

No matter what, I' m sure you'll have a wonderful time.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Sep 6, 2006)

_So far we have visited six (6) Newport Mansions

Monday: Kingscote, Chepstow,
The Issac Bell House and Hunter House
Tuesday: The Breakers and Rose Cliff_

I hope you will find time (if already haven't) and visit the Doris Duke Mansion at Rough Point. It is not like the other tours. It is more like visiting a musem that is housed in a mansion.

It is more espensive than most, but I would highly recommend it.

Here is a link with info:
http://www.newportmansionsreview.com/review/roughpoint.php?item_id=10



SBtS


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 6, 2006)

*Kingscote*

For our very first visit and tour in Newport 
We choose the beautiful Kingscote House

We had a "special private tour for two"
Our tour guide was a lovely lady name Pat 
who was born and raised here in Newport

Pat was professional and very friendly and she made 
our first Newport Mansion tour one we will never forget


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 6, 2006)

*Chepstow*

For our second Newport Tour
We choose Chepstow Mansion

Chepstow 
Is located just off Newport`s Famous Bellevue Avenue 
at 120 Narragansett Ave. Newport, Rhode Island 02840


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 6, 2006)

*The Isaac Bell House*

For our third Newport Tour
We choose The Isaac Bell House

It is located at the corner of Bellevue Ave and Perry St
The address/entrance and parking lot is on Perry Street

The house is presented for tour as a work in progress
It is a beautiful old house and will take years to restore


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 6, 2006)

*Hunter House - National Historic Landmark*

For our fourth Newport Tour
We choose Hunter House


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 6, 2006)

*Moosie*



			
				Moosie said:
			
		

> Marty, isn't that the most wonderful view!?
> 
> You are probably experiencing all sorts of weather, but it looks to be getting better for the weekend.
> 
> I can say that if I see the bridges at night, I'll sit there for hours.  Of course.  I just  also love watching any boat going by.



Moosie 

We have a wonderful view of the water and the Pell Bridge
The huge full moon was simply beautiful over the bridge tonight!


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 6, 2006)

*Doris Duke Mansion at Rough Point*

Missed Rough Point


----------



## armlem2 (Sep 6, 2006)

SailBadtheSinner said:
			
		

> _So far we have visited six (6) Newport Mansions
> 
> Monday: Kingscote, Chepstow,
> The Issac Bell House and Hunter House
> ...


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 6, 2006)

*The Breakers*

For our fifth Newport Tour
We went to The Breakers

The Breakers is located on Ochre Point Road
Across from - Shepard - Victoria - Ruggles Avenue


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 6, 2006)

*Q:*

Has anyone visited The Elms and done
The Rooftop & behind-the-scenes tours


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 7, 2006)

*Oceancliff I & II*

Has anyone stayed at: RCI 0408 Oceancliff I & II 
Ridge Road - (Ocean Drive) - Newport, RI 02840

What are the units like


----------



## joyzilli (Sep 7, 2006)

*Oceancliff*

We stopped at oceancliff a few years back to see the units and were not at all impressed.  At the time they were run down and in need of a refurbishment.  The resort is also far from town.


----------



## joyzilli (Sep 7, 2006)

*Blues Cafe*

Marty,
We were just in Newport over the weekend and go a few times a year.  The Newport Blues Cafe has great entertainment on the weekends (live bands, sometimes rock, sometimes blues).  Their menu is also very good.  If you eat dinner there, then you won't have to pay the cover charge.  Depending upon who is playing, it can be loud and crowded, but again, if you eat there, you can at least remain at your table and not have to stand later on.  Glad you're having fun!!


----------



## forfun (Sep 7, 2006)

We did the Elms 'behind the scenes' tour this past spring and thoroughly enjoyed it.  The servants area was quite interesting.  We were the only ones in the group so had the tour guide all to ourselves!

PS - Make sure it's a nice day so you can go out on the roof.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 8, 2006)

*Ocean Cliff*

Ocean Cliff is on Ridge Road between Ft Adams & Castle Hill
not to far from The Wellington and the end of Thame Street


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 8, 2006)

*Rosecliff*

For our sixth Newport Tour
We went to Rosecliff


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Marble House*

*
September 6, 2006 - Wednesday*

For our seventh Newport Tour
We went to Marble House


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 8, 2006)

*Newport Weather*

Sept 7, 2006

The weather in Newport and Portmouth RI today was simply perfect
Warm and Sunny - Hardly a cloud in the sky - Temps in the mid 70`s


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 8, 2006)

*Fairfield Overlook in Jamestown*

Little Lucky gives the Newport Overlook (0919)
Jamestown Rhode Island his paw print approval


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 8, 2006)

*We can see Two Cruise Ships from our Deck*

We can see two cruise ships sitting over in the 
Newport Harbor from our Master Bedroom Deck


----------



## Moosie (Sep 9, 2006)

As I mentioned in a previous post, I could just sit and watch the bridge forever.  Especially at night.  We stayed there for a weekend a few years ago, my home resort is the FF Longwharf Resort, so can get decent rates off season at other properties.  Plus. only use it to exchange.

So glad you have had a great time, and for the most part decent weather.

You'll probably have great views from the Wellington too.  Don't know if all units have an ocean view.  

It will be busy this weekend in Newport, but should quiet down come Sunday night for sure. 

Have been enjoying your reports.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Sep 9, 2006)

_........views from the Wellington too. Don't know if all units have an ocean view. ............_


All units at the Wellington have a harbor view; just that some are much better than others.



SBtS


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 10, 2006)

*Internet Access*

America On Line


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 10, 2006)

*Twenty Four Newport Photos*

Kodak Gallery Photos


----------



## Myrtle (Sep 13, 2006)

*Thanks for posting pictures*

The pictures were wonderful and the unit looks great. Appreciate the time you took to take them and post for us to see.  DH and I are off to Newport from Colorado in Oct. for a week at the OnShore and have wondered what Overlook was like.


----------



## shagnut (Sep 13, 2006)

I had thought I would never be interested in going to Newport, but it looks more interesting than I thought. ( Very nice pics) I've not been into mansions (including the Biltmore in Ashville) but in my old age I'm getting more sophisticated--not!!  shaggy


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 29, 2006)

*Newport Overlook*

Here is a link to The Timeshare Beat Its Your World
about our recent stay at The FF  Newport Overlook 

http://www.thetimesharebeat.com/yourworld/newport-overlook.htm


Famous timeshare traveler Little Lucky, the long ear bunny.


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 7, 2006)

*Christmas At Blithewold 2006*

Has anyone visited 
Blithewold Mansion & Gardens


----------



## ausman (Oct 7, 2006)

Around about 35 minutes, could be a little more.

The attractions are the Gardens I can not imagine what would be blooming at Xmas. 

As for a Xmas tree in the entrance hall, I would pass. 

In fact I would not be in Newport at Xmas, far too cold. 

You should have checked it out this past Summer, for Gardening enthusiasts it is a good half day excursion, very enjoyable in season.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 8, 2006)

Yes Marty from Jamestown/Newport it would be a good 30 minites or so.  It is just a horrible ride to Bristol, no way to get around it.

Yes it is cold at that time of year, but many places are still open in Newport, not all but you certainly won't go hungry.


----------



## DavidO (Oct 8, 2006)

We live in Bristol and have visited Blithewold in the summer and at Christmas, and both are worth the visit.  In Christmas every room in the mansion is decorated, plus they have a giant decorated tree in the 2 story entrance.  At least one night each week there are groups performing different types of Christmas music.  We heard a group from Trinity Rep singing old Christmas carols.  Nice.  It takes about 30 minutes from Newport, and depending on the time of day, the traffic on Rt 114 can be busy, but not terrible.  And if you take Rt 138 through Middletown and Portsmouth, it's a very nice drive.  Right down the street from Blithewold are the Herreshoff and America's Cup museums, also well worth the visit.


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 30, 2006)

*Fairfield Newport Overlook - Jamestown RI -  0919*

Submitted my ts review and link from 
The Timeshare Beat - Its Your World


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 11, 2007)

*Feb Update*

Won a Tug Resort Review Award 
Fairfield Newport Overlook Review


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 11, 2007)

*Spring Time in Newport*

How is the weather in Newport RI in Early Spring 
Are all of  the Mansions re-opened by March/April


----------



## armlem2 (Feb 11, 2007)

usually March is cold still dead of winter most yrs,  April is usually the begining of spring. the previous statement is qualified, given the last few yrs the weather can be anything, we have had great weather this yr, real cold only rolled in last week or so.  

try www.gonewport.com for activities and more


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 8, 2007)

*April 7 & 8 -  Free Chateau-sur-Mer Tours!*

*Newport Rhode Island *

Free Chateau Tours to Highlight Opening Weekend

The 2007 season will begin on April 7 with the opening of six properties 
for daily tours--and free tours of Chateau-sur-Mer for everyone all weekend.  Visitors to Chateau on Saturday and Sunday, April 7 & 8, will receive free admission, and be the first to hear the newly-revised tour, which draws on extensive new research about the house and the Wetmore family, whose activities & accomplishments reflect the cultural values of the Victorian Age


----------



## Aldo (Mar 10, 2007)

Re the Overlook,

We were there Christmas of 2004.  2 Bedroom unit.  Nice enough but the 2nd bedroom downstairs was absolutely tiny.  Upstairs, the master bedroom suite was very large, comfortable, and private.

No kitchen, just a fridge and a microwave.

Resort activities--pretty much non-existent.  Nice large heated swimming pool.  We had a gorgeous view of the water from our porch but being wintertime, our use of this was limited.

Really not within walking distance of the town, which kinda defeats the purpose of going to a walkable community like Newport.  Much was indeed closed down, but enough was open that it wasn't ghostly.  There were no crowds, which is a blessing.

We found no shortage of things to do in the general area during this week.  Battleship Cove was good for a day, we took day trips to Mystic Seaport, one of the Connecticut Native Casinos, drove out to Buzzards Bay for a chilly picnic lunch.


----------



## anne1125 (Apr 2, 2007)

How far are the beaches from the Wellington?  Are the RI beaches nice?  I never read about them here.  Maybe the weather is never quite beach weather.

Thanks,

Anne


----------



## Aldo (Apr 2, 2007)

Anne,

I'm not local and not know the area all that well, but I'll take a stab at helping.

I think the only nearby public beach would be the one out on the edge of the peninsula Newport sits on...Bretton point of something like that.  It is probably three miles or so from the Wellington, I'd guess.  Walkable but a bit of a hike.
I imagine it's probably pretty crowded in the summer.

If you've got a car, Buzzards Bay, east of Newport, is incredibly beautiful and still somewhat natural.

Heading west of Newport, there is a large beach at a State Park about 2/3rds of the way to Point Judith/Galilee.  

And of course, you've got to go to Point Judith/Galilee to get the fresh seafood right offa the boats, right?


----------



## KristinB (Apr 2, 2007)

Aldo said:


> Re the Overlook,
> <snip>
> No kitchen, just a fridge and a microwave.
> <snip>
> Really not within walking distance of the town, which kinda defeats the purpose of going to a walkable community like Newport.



Aldo,

Just double checking -- are you sure that it's the Overlook you're talking about?  Everything I've seen says they have full kitchens.  Also, being in Jamestown, there's no way it would be within walking distance of Newport.

The reason I ask is because I'm heading there in June...


----------



## Aldo (Apr 2, 2007)

KristinB said:


> Aldo,
> 
> Just double checking -- are you sure that it's the Overlook you're talking about?  Everything I've seen says they have full kitchens.  Also, being in Jamestown, there's no way it would be within walking distance of Newport.
> 
> The reason I ask is because I'm heading there in June...




Ooopps, you're quite right.  It was the Oceancliff we stayed at.

Did I mention I wasn't local?  Well, it's true!


----------



## Corky (Apr 3, 2007)

And of course, you've got to go to Point Judith/Galilee to get the fresh seafood right offa the boats, right?>>

Aldo,

I'm going to Jamestown the first weekend in June.  Where is Point Judith?  Love fresh seafood.


----------



## ausman (Apr 3, 2007)

It's about 20 miles from Newport/Jamestown to the south. Prob 35-40 min.

In addition to an active fishing fleet, a ferry to Block Island leaves from there.

Ask at the visitors center in Newport.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Apr 3, 2007)

_ How far are the beaches from the Wellington?_

The only beach close enough to walk to would be 1st Beach (Easton’s Beach), about 2 miles away. All the other Newport beaches would require driving. 1st Beach is at the start of Cliff Walk, right on Memorial Blvd (rte 138A).

Here’s a link that describes the area beaches: http://www.destinationnewport.com/beach.asp


_ I'm going to Jamestown the first weekend in June. Where is Point Judith?_

After crossing the bridge from Jamestown to the mainland, pick up Rte 1A south. When 1A goes right (at Narragansett Pier) go straight on Ocean Rd; look for Scarborough State Beach, Point Judith is about 3 miles further. BTW Point Judith is where the Atlantic Ocean and Narragansett Bay meet. There is only a lighthouse there; just follow the signs to it.

Where you want to go is Galilee. After leaving the lighhouse look  for Sand Hill Cove Rd or the Galilee Escape Route  on your left to reach Galilee.

_ Are the RI beaches nice?_

IMHO, YES

Here’s a link for all the salt-water beaches in RI:
http://tinyurl.com/2dfv9e

I prefer Scarborough State Beach and Narragansett Pier; but the south facing beaches are nice too. Some favorites are East Matunuck State Beach; and Misquamicut State Beach (in Westerly, RI).



SBtS


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 20, 2007)

*Newport Rhode Island*

*
Visit RI* 

http://www.visitri.com/


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 10, 2007)

*Wyndham Newport Overlook - Jamestown, RI*

*
July 2007 - Tug Review *


----------

